# Silver Beige from Vream?



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

To breed silver beige, you wouldn't want to breed a cream. You want to breed a dog on the brown spectrum to a silver that carries brown, or two silvers together that each carry brown. Cream is not a color that is generally bred to brown spectrum dogs as you may end up with creams with incorrect pigment.


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

Hmm, That makes sense
But, concidering she was bred to a silver or a red( I also LOVE REDS) what would the outcome possibly be?
Would cafe au laite(probably mis spelled)we possible?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

In general, cream isn't typically bred to red because it doesn't lead to lasting reds. That doesn't mean it doesn't happen, in fact I know some red breeders who have greatly improved the conformation of their reds by breeding to colors that are generally considered a no no, like blue and cream. But if you breed her to red, I believe you're not going to get red. You'll get cream and potentially apricot. Hopefully a red breeder can correct me if I am wrong here.

With cream, the most common choice would be to breed to black spectrum dog (silver, blue, black) or white/cream. You can color test her to see what other colors she carries. Unless she has silver in her lines, breeding her to silver isn't going to produce silver puppies. You'd likely get blue and white/cream.


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

I would not want another light color dog, but light apricots are very pretty too!
Her father is silver, and the breeder has so many silvers.
So in order to get a silver beige or red I woud have to become an official poodle breeder. Darn it.
I am hoping to get my licence next year and get a job so I can attend grooming school, and after that I hope to go to college for a degree in buisness so I can move out and get however many dogs I want and start off in my own direction. But as it is, a 15 year old buying another expensive poodle to breed is just not logical. So I guess in 10 years I will get a silver beige.
Thank you for your help!


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

A much more sensible approach then many folks would have. Think of those years as time to make contacts, develop friendships etc and then when you are ready you have a whole network of folks looking for that special silver beige you want rather than just your self.


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

Spindledreams; do you mean that I would have more people willing to help me lay my hands on one? 
I was just reading a long page about poodle genetics and it all claimed you must NEVER EVER breed silver to brown (but)silver beige to silver beige because of the fading genes. Anyone able to help here?
But, It may be possible to get a silver beige from her as she could produce blues which appear to carry all colors and from there I would be able (very small chance)to get a silver beige out of a blue. As to what color I would breed to a blue to get a sb, It would probably have to be a dominant silver beige, right?

As for red pups, Arreau claims cream and red genes are similar meaning if I bred to a red, she might have red babies. Would they have incorrect pigment though?


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Actually no I meant the fact you don't think it is feasible to get another poodle right now JUST to make or get the color you want. Your plan for the years ahead is a good one and right now you are learning and making friends. That means that when you are ready you will not be a unknown young person looking for her dream dog. You will have friends in here. They will know how well your Dreamer is cared for and will be willing to help you find the dog you are wanting.

Now the genetics. 
Fading genes are currently not 100 percent understood. IF you are wanting a nice deep dark non fading brown you don't want to introduce the fading/silver genes hence the reason for not breeding browns to silvers. Now if you want a faded color or a silver color that could be the quickest way to introduce the genes. Problem is what about the puppies in the litter you don't keep? Many brown breeders are working very hard to eliminate those genes from their lines and will not be interested in puppies that may bring them back into it... 

Dreamer has black nose and eye rims,etc right? So breeding her to any color on the red/apricot/cream spectrum should give you colors with correct color "points" Arreau is correct about the red and cream. She knows a lot about the color as it is her favorite color and she is working hard to produce beautiful, typey, deep reds. 

Sorry to say if breeding to the standard as all good breeders do the red/apricot/cream/white spectrum really should not be mixed with the brown/cafe'/silver beige colors. If you truly want a silver beige when ready for another dog I would put the word out in the forum and with your friend who raise poodles that you are wanting a silver beige and see what turns up. It may not happen over night but I am sure that eventually you will find one. And who knows by the time those 10 years you mention have passed Silver beige may have become more common as folks start striving for the color.


----------

